# Wyoming Beekeepers Association Winter Meeting



## westernbeekeeper

Hello Wyoming Beekeepers and guests,
The annual Wyoming Beekeepers Association winter meeting has been scheduled for December 6th and 7th in Casper, WY at the Ramada Plaza Riverside.

MEETING SCHEDULE:
Date: December 6th and 7th
Time: Registration begins at 9am, going thru 10 am (December 6th)
Where: Casper, WY
Location: Ramada Plaza Riverside
Address: 300 West F Street, Casper, WY 
Phone: (307) 235-2531 or (877) 576-8636
Make reservations by November 25
Special rates available for rooms held under "Wyoming Beekeepers"

AGENDA:
Friday, December 6th:
9am-10am- Registration
10am- Welcome Presentation - Don Bryant
10:15am- Virus Detection Report - Dave Wick
12pm- Hotel Lunch
1pm-3pm- Lecture by Maryann Frazier, Senior Extension Associate, Dept of Entomology at Penn State
3pm-3:30pm- Presentation by Doug Mammon, US Honeybee Program
3:30pm-3:45pm- Break
3:45pm-4:30pm- Presentation by Mariah Ehmke, UW Pollination Research Grant
4:30pm-5pm- Round Table Discussion
5pm- Adjourn
6pm- No Host Bar at Ramada Tavern
7pm- Dinner & Auction - bring your items!

Saturday, December 7th:
7am-9am- Sioux Member Breakfast with Doug Mammon
9am- Wyoming Beekeepers Meeting
11am- Dismiss


_Feel free to comment on this thread, or PM me for registration contact and info._


----------



## Zotter

Anyone know if this group still exists or not?

Searching the web for Wyoming Beekeepers Association and derivatives yields this posting, an old blog post about this meeting and a name, address and phone number that are not valid.

Being a Wyoming beekeeper, I'm a bit stymied as to why it's been so difficult to locate or contact this association.



westernbeekeeper said:


> Hello Wyoming Beekeepers and guests,
> The annual Wyoming Beekeepers Association winter meeting has been scheduled for December 6th and 7th in Casper, WY at the Ramada Plaza Riverside.[/I]


----------



## Moon

Look up Bryant Honey in Worland. I believe the owner is the president.


----------



## Zotter

Moon said:


> Look up Bryant Honey in Worland. I believe the owner is the president.


Thanks Moon - we're getting closer!


----------

